# Cafe in Zurich



## Dark Side (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi all. I'm in Zurich for the next few days, can anyone recommend a good place to go for coffee?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://stoll-kaffee.ch


----------



## Dark Side (Mar 2, 2015)

Perfect, thanks Jeebsy. I'll check it out shortly.


----------



## stephan (Jun 21, 2015)

There are a lot of coffee shops in Zürich. But pay attention, many of them are very expensive CAFÉ CONFISERIE SPRÜNGLI was good to me when I was there.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

stephan said:


> There are a lot of coffee shops in Zürich. But pay attention, many of them are very expensive CAFÉ CONFISERIE SPRÜNGLI was good to me when I was there.


It's Switzerland. Everything is expensive.

p.s. your post probably won't help someone who visited in March


----------



## Nutisbak2 (Dec 27, 2016)

I will post some of the better ones in a bit and where to find them....... Coffee scene in zurich is mad and on a par with London although expensive, a coffee will cost you around 6 chf +/- depending where you go, generally things are expensive as landlocked country and everything goes on air, freight or rail.

On average a beer will cost around 8 chf for a small one or a bottle in a bar, a meal say mcdonald's or similar 15 chf+ a restaurant meal 50 chf+ a good restaurant £££......

Plus swiss like things to be expensive to allow their products to compete.

I know this post was made a while back but might be useful for anyone wanting in future and if you go out feel free to pm me for updates.


----------

